# Paint?



## tbakko (Aug 12, 2013)

I am in the process of building a new coop, the question I have is, do you paint the inside of your coop of just leave it natural wood?


----------



## jwhitty (Jul 25, 2013)

tbakko said:


> I am in the process of building a new coop, the question I have is, do you paint the inside of your coop of just leave it natural wood?


Chickens will peck at peeling paint... Leave it natural.... I would use a non toxic paint anywhere on the outside of the coop where they can reach it... Just my 2 cents


----------

